
Spotify: A guide to poor API management - chei0aiV
https://jodal.no/2016/02/18/guide-to-poohttps://jodal.no/2016/02/18/guide-to-poor-api-management/r-api-management/
======
kingosticks
Working at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11122690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11122690)

------
herbst
404

